
YC's summer update - ksvs
http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2008/08/ycs-summer-update.html
======
goodkarma
A demo day in Boston, and then everyone flies to San Francisco for two more
days of demos? Wow!

------
create_account
Spolsky is a _star_?

~~~
boucher
I find it amusing you singled him out. Of the three, he's without a doubt the
most well known.

~~~
nostrademons
Huh? I'd think that Mitch Kapor is far, far more well-known. I can go up to my
parents and talk about Mitch Kapor and they'll say "Oh, the Lotus 1-2-3 guy
that used to do transcendental meditation." If I mention Joel Spolsky, they'll
be like "Who?"

~~~
william42
I know exactly who Spolsky is but I've never heard of Mitch Kapor. At all.

~~~
ajross
I think this is very much a generational thing. Spolsky writes a trendy blog
that anyone reading Hacker News will be familiar with. Kapor, like Gates, is
one of the titans of the early PC world. But that also means his most relevant
work (Chandler being only famous for failing in an interesting way) happened
before many of the readers here were born.

~~~
Tichy
Another question, how relevant is Kapor to our daily work TODAY? I don't
happen to use Lotus Notes, but I have learned a thing or two from Joel's
articles. That is why I remember his name and keep reading his blog.

~~~
nostrademons
Do you use Microsoft Office or any other integrated office suite? Lotus 1-2-3
was the first major integrated business software to run on the IBM PC.

~~~
Tichy
I don't mean to diminish it's achievement, it is just that it does not play a
big role in my life. I use Open Office maybe 20 times a year to write some
business letters. That's it.

